# Question for the IMAF, Inc. MOTTS



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi,

I just received a mail flyer for an IMAF Camp in Midland Michigan. Dates of January 23rd through the 26th. Being held at Angel's Karate Studio.


The question I have is all six of the MOTTs associated with the IMAF, INC. group, going to be instructing? And if not all six, which ones will be there.

Unfortunately I know for work I will not be able to attend the camp. I should have some time on Saturday to stop by and to pay my respects though to Dr. Schea and the rest of the MOTTs.

Just curious.  


Rich
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 24, 2002)

Well as Dan M. does not know the details about this camp, here is the link to the IMAF Inc Site discussing the camp.

I am still interested ni if all or only part of the MOTT's will be there?


Curious mind is all.

Rich
:asian: 

http://www.modernarnis.net/event/camp.shtml#ajesus


----------



## Mao (Dec 25, 2002)

Excuse me for not posting specifically about the camp in Saginaw, Mi.. Rich, what I meant by saying "I Don't know about the camp" was that I don't know if I'll be at that one. I do know that all of the MOTT's  try to be at an IMAF camp as possible, if only for a day. Angel DeJesus is a very nice guy and a very accomplished marital artist. If possible, I'll be there. If you get the chance, you oughtta stop by.

     best regards,
          MAO


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Excuse me for not posting specifically about the camp in Saginaw, Mi.. Rich, what I meant by saying "I Don't know about the camp" was that I don't know if I'll be at that one. I do know that all of the MOTT's  try to be at an IMAF camp as possible, if only for a day. Angel DeJesus is a very nice guy and a very accomplished marital artist. If possible, I'll be there. If you get the chance, you oughtta stop by.
> 
> best regards,
> MAO *



MAO,

That was my intent was t stop by and pay my respects.

I wanted to say hi to Dr. Schea again and to also talk to Chuck and the others, which I have not had the chance to in a while. I apologize for the confusion and misunderstanding.

If I can stop by it will be Saturday. If you could let the players to be know I might be there it might be easier to get in the door. A 6'3" 270 lbs. gorilla at your door is not always looked upon with glee.  

Thanks again

Rich


----------

